# I'm new and has a question



## smersh (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi to all. I'm Chris and I love to cook at home. I'm planning a career shift from banking to a career in the culinary field. I would like to become a chef and I'm planning to pursue a 6 months diploma in the Culinary Arts as a start.

I would just like to know from culinary professionals out there whether or not I may be too old to start in the culinary field? I'm currently 42 years old.

Is age an issue and will this affect my chances of getting a job in the culinary field?

Thanks and any insights will be greatly appreciated. My email is [email protected]

:talk:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Smersh and welcome to Chef Talk. 

I'm moving your post from the Welcome Forum to the Culinary Students/Culinary Schools forums where it'll be more likely to get the visibility you seek.

Good luck with your quest!
Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris,
Welcome! I am new to the professional culinary field myself- and many I have met are in the same situation- doing a career change later in life. I am 40 and just started culinary school, I attend school with 2 gentlemen that are also doing a career change. Another gentleman, a graduate of my culinary school, did his career change at 52. Unlike some fields, I don't think age is as much of a factor in the culinary industry. In fact, usually years of cooking at home works to your advantage- it's experience! I think we come to the culinary world because it is our passion! Bon Appetit!


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

I did my career change at age 37. That was some years ago now. Be prepared to be the oldest fry guy on the line or what have you. Learn, learn, LEARN! Everybody on the line has something to teach or they wouldn't have the skills to be there in the first place.

You DO understand that getting from "fresh out of school" with limited knowledge to "chef" is a LONG road, right? That is of course, unless you bypass the grind and buy yourself a restaurant. Then you can be called chef all day long if that's what you want.

I'm just saying based on the folks I've worked with, 10-15 years is about average to become a chef if you work your way through the line and restaurants learning as you go. A lot of it has to do with where you work. Smaller towns, while offering a fairly newbie a chance to grow quickly, often don't have the places in which to grow. A larger city with MANY restaurant opportunities may not have the personal growth you require.

Good luck and ciao. Don't get discouraged, but don't expect miracles either.


----------



## smersh (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you on your very encouraging replies. I never thought that it would take so many years (10-15) to become a chef. I thought a degree in the culinary field plus internships and training would rightly qualify one to become a chef in just a couple of years.

Unlike doctors, you get to be called a doctor once you've finished med. school.



:talk::talk::talk::talk:


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Not a chance... To be a great chef, you don't just need to know how to make classic dishes, you need to be a manager/accountant/dietician/cook, you need to know about where your food comes from, know about how it was raised, know about wine and how it matches with food. Unfortunately the learning curve is quite long since theres thousands upon thousands of ingredients out there, many techniques that can be applied to each, not to mention the business side of the job, which in itself could be another profession altogether.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Well, Mike, that's why the pay is so good.:lol:


----------

